# Testing for pesticides and pollution in honey?



## Pipseymour (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone

I was just curious is there a way of testing for pollution or pesticides in your honey? I'm sure you can send it away to a lab but wanted to know can you buy kits online? Want to know if the honey my bees are making is polluted in any way??

Thanks for your help

Pip


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't believe there is a kit, there is a test I believe it's 200-300 dollars. 

From the test results I've seen, and tests from studies, mite treatments are of the highest pesticides found in the hive both in honey and wax, to include new foundation. To a much lesser degree some hives had small amounts agricultural pesticides/herbicides.

Not sure they test for pollution, other than agricultural.


----------

